# اختراع ثلاجة شمسية للفقراء



## رشيد الديزل (19 مارس 2010)

اخترع شاب جنوب إفريقي "ثلاجة شمسية" رخيصة الثمن وغير ملوثه للبيئة. ويعرض برادلي ماتيوز(18 عاما) حاليا اختراعه في معرض العلماء الشبان لاستخدام فعال واقتصادي للطاقة الشمسية, على هامش قمة الأرض المنعقد في جوهانسبرج على أمل جذب المستثمرين. 

وقال المخترع الشاب موضحا "ابتكرت نظاما جديدا للتبريد يمثل عودة إلى المصادر بفضل الطاقة الشمسية, انه رخيص يسير المنال وغير ملوث ويعمل بدون كهرباء". 

وقد امضي ماتيوز ثلاثة أعوام في إجراء أبحاث لوضع هذه الثلاجة المجهزة بألواح خشبية وهو يأمل في بيعها للقرويين في إفريقيا آسيا بثمن لا يتجاوز الخمسين يورو. 

وتوفر الثلاجة فوائد متنوعة, فهي تحد من تبديد الغذاء ويمكن أن تخفف من المجاعة في القرى وتحفظ الأدوية في الأماكن النائية كما يمكن نقلها على مركب.


----------



## محمد فراس سويد (28 مارس 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك أخي


----------



## فراس الجوهر (17 أبريل 2010)

تفاصيل اكثر عن هاذا الاختراع ولكم الشكر


----------



## محمد اسحاق (18 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله في من نفع واستنفع هذه من البرامج المفيدة للمجتمعات الريفية التي مازالت تعاني من الاضرار البيئية والوضع المعيشي الصعب فمثل هذه الاختراعات تفيدهم كثيرا واتمني من كل من له المقدرة التركيز في البرامج الصديقة للبيئة ،واتمني من الاخ الفاضل بمد هذا المنتدي الناجح بكل جديد يتحصل عليه 
وشكرا


----------



## turbine eng (19 مايو 2010)

مشكور على هذا البحث


----------

